# Stop Lying!



## MA-Caver (Nov 26, 2007)

A husband was sitting quietly reading his paper one morning, peacefully enjoying himself, when his wife sneaks up behind him and whacks him on the back of his head with a huge frying pan.

MAN: "What was that for?"
WIFE: "What was that piece of paper in your pants pocket with the name Marylou written on it?"
MAN: "Oh honey, remember two weeks ago when I went to the horse races? Marylou was the name of one of the horses I bet on."

The wife looked all satisfied, apologizes, and goes off to do work around the house.

Three days later he is once again sitting in his chair reading and she swats him on the head again with the frying pan! 

MAN: "What the hell was that for this time?"
WIFE: "Your horse is on the phone"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 26, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> A husband was sitting quietly reading his paper one morning, peacefully enjoying himself, when his wife sneaks up behind him and whacks him on the back of his head with a huge frying pan.
> 
> MAN: "What was that for?"
> WIFE: "What was that piece of paper in your pants pocket with the name Marylou written on it?"
> ...




Not sure, but if he was at the dog track, would that have been more insulting to who was on the phone?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol!


----------

